# juvenile pike lures?



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

I use a jointed pike rapala and do well going after pike. you know what pattern to break out when theres 2-3" pike at shore and a good weed line. I want a non jointed pike pattern to add to the arsenal. i was looking at the Salmo pike lures and the Cabelas Esox. Is it a must to kick the Esox to the curb and cough up the extra cash and go with the Salmo. What about others.


----------



## ForeverAngler (Jun 27, 2007)

You mean you're trying to catch BABY pike?


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

ForeverAngler said:


> You mean you're trying to catch BABY pike?


NO, i like to use lures that look like juvenile pike to go after the lunkers. it works well and was wanting a non jointed lure. Cabelas has the esox for a couple bucks that looks pretty good then theres the Salmo which the cheapest one is 10$. I was looking for some insight on the variable qualities of these lures considering the cost difference.


----------



## ForeverAngler (Jun 27, 2007)

Ah, ok.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

I think im going to try em both out and ill post the results at some point.


----------

